# Yard broken into in Brentwood, Essex



## essex_rider (24 August 2011)

Last night my stable yard in Brentwood was cleared out. All tack, rugs, hats,  headcollers, even yard tools and feed buckets were taken. Plus a trailer. 
Thankfully they left the horses despite going into ones stable, while she was in, and taking her rugs!!!!!
Just thought i had better warn everyone. We are still tallying up the losses


----------



## Pink_Lady (24 August 2011)

Sickening isn't it - am really sorry to hear of your losses


----------



## Red30563 (24 August 2011)

Oh no, how dreadful. So sorry to hear that. I am not a million miles from there so will give friends in the area the warning.


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (24 August 2011)

T0ssers! 

Sorry to hear this. Look out for your stuff on e-bay and the alike.


----------



## OWLIE185 (24 August 2011)

I am very sorry to hear about the theft of your property.
The most important action to take now is to get all your horses freezemarked as soon as possible on their shoulders so that they can be identified if stolen.
Please contact Horsewatch immediately so that all the stolen items can be circulated to all their contacts.
When you replace your property ensure that everything is postcoded and marked with Smartwater so that if it is stolen that you as owner can be identified and so can the thief!


----------



## wanderersmelody (26 August 2011)

Do you mind me asking where in Brentwood it was - PM if you prefer - we are based Upminster/Brentwood area. So sorry to hear they have taken so much....


----------



## fusaberry (26 August 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about it, we were cleaned out on tuesday evening/wednesday morning, £21,000 ,s worth and counting, i haven't eaten for 3 days, i feel devastated , not even a headcollar to move a horse , but bless my farrier he came today and brought headcollars and ropes with him so we could do the horses.
My thoughts are with you


----------



## ROANYGIRL (31 August 2011)

just to let you know BARNET HORSE FAIR 4TH SEPT, hope this helps,,


----------



## LaurenBay (31 August 2011)

Very sorry to hear that! not a million miles away from me either . Our yard was broken into twice 2 weeks ago. Nothing has gone missing though


----------



## Mebsred (9 September 2011)

Hi, I know how you feel we had everything taken on Tuesday night. (See my post Stolen Spalding Brittanica Pennine Dressage Saddle). The Surrey CID are investigating our theft and have advised us to look out for all the local horse auctions within a 30-40 mile radius. Apparently the scum who do this sort of thing are nearly always local. Take a look at this link.http://www.hobbsparker.co.uk/cf/?BulletinId=74&Link=SiteMapDept     We have been advised to registed for updates and check the catalogue when it is issed by the aution house online. If you think there may be a chance of something in the aution that is yours, you need to contact the auctioneer prior to the aution but you will also need to attend the auction to identify & verify your equipment. We have been told that the police have stepped up their investigations into these thefts as they are happening more & more frequently, therefore they have started to get plain clothed police to attend the autions up and down the country. Good luck I hope you get a result.


----------

